# iPad & MacBook



## spaceiinvaders (5 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques jours j'essaie de connecté mon MacBook Pro à mon iPad via bluetooth, et ceci s'avère être impossible.
Je fais la configuration bluetooth, donc le jumelage, je vois le numéro qui s'affiche sur mon iPad, il y'a bien jumelage, donc dans la liste des appareils bluetooth sur mon iPad, j'aperçois " MacBook Pro de moi ", mais il reste non connecté, et quand je clique dessus, il charge 5 secondes et me remarque non connecté.

Voilà, quelqu'un aurait une idée ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## KevinTran (5 Mai 2010)

L'implémentation du bluetooth est limitée, il n'est pas possible de faire d'échange de fichiers avec. Le bluetooth sur l'iPad sert à connecter un clavier ou un casque, pas grand chose de plus.


----------



## spaceiinvaders (5 Mai 2010)

Merci KevinTran pour ta réponse, si j'ai tout saisie, le problème c'est pas moi ? C'est le iPad en général qui ne se log pas au Macbook en bluetooth ? 

(si c'est le cas je peux essayer d'enfin dormir ? )


----------



## Universalis (6 Mai 2010)

spaceiinvaders a dit:


> Merci KevinTran pour ta réponse, si j'ai tout saisie, le problème c'est pas moi ? C'est le iPad en général qui ne se log pas au Macbook en bluetooth ?
> 
> (si c'est le cas je peux essayer d'enfin dormir ? )



Le bluetooth de l'Ipad est bridé à l'utilisation d'un casque/oreillette.


----------



## spaceiinvaders (6 Mai 2010)

çà à le mérite d'être clair... Merci d'avoir répondue à ma question (même si la réponse est pas celle que je voulais entendre )


----------



## fonky67 (23 Août 2010)

Universalis a dit:


> Le bluetooth de l'Ipad est bridé à l'utilisation d'un casque/oreillette.


ou de connecter un clavier bluetooth, tres pratique quand on fait beaucoup de mails 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geLV1uDZD5k&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Daphi (24 Mai 2012)

Cela permet aussi de partager le réseau de son MacBook pro avec son iPad ou iPhone http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20110612232450787 

Ce qui est très pratique dans une chambre d'hotel où il faut payer un accès wifi


----------

